# Weber Dome Chipped



## olddawg (Jun 11, 2010)

I was pulling my 12 year old Weber kettle out to use a couple of days ago and I noticed that there was a chip in the porcelain dome.  Is there any good way to repair this?  I don't want rust to get a foothold on it.


----------



## smokingd (Jun 11, 2010)

High heat engine paint should do the trick


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 11, 2010)

Or maybe this is an excuse for a new Weber?  Then you can use the lid and grate off the old one for a UDS!


----------



## olddawg (Jun 11, 2010)

My problem with purchasing a new Weber, (_besides the fact that I'm cheap_), is that the new ones seem to be made out of lighter material and I'm not sure how it would hold up.


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 11, 2010)

I cant tell you about that.  Never had a Weber kettle...but i have a WSM and build quality is superb.  They know how to put on a tough finish!


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (Jun 11, 2010)

Olddawg said:


> I was pulling my 12 year old Weber kettle out to use a couple of days ago and I noticed that there was a chip in the porcelain dome.  Is there any good way to repair this?  I don't want rust to get a foothold on it.


For other jobs, I have used a "porcelain" based touch up paint used to touch un inside/outside of washing machine. Can be had at appliance repair shops and have also found it at Lowe's. Should do what you want.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 11, 2010)

Olddawg said:


> My problem with purchasing a new Weber, (_besides the fact that I'm cheap_), is that the new ones seem to be made out of lighter material and I'm not sure how it would hold up.


They are just as tough as the old ones.  I have 4 weber products - 2 kettles and 2 WSMs and they are built like tanks.


----------



## olddawg (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm gonna' try the HI Temp paint first.  That should stop any potential rust.  Then I'll start looking around for another kettle on sale.  Thanks for all the input.

OD


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would go to Homeless or Lowe's and check on a porcelain repair kit. I know they have them for repairing tubs and sinks. So they should have black too.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 11, 2010)

I also have a Weber grill that is about 10 years old.  I'd leave the chip as is.....Mojo on a well seasoned grill


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought my Weber in 1987 and two weeks after I bought it I dropped the lid and knocked a chunk of the porcelin off it. though I was upset at the time, the lid still has the chip in it and I still use it regularly. Just some minor surface rust. Just a battle scar. I wouldnt get to worried about it.


----------

